# First impressions of my new 300mw Hercules w/pics&video



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

This is one of the new ones not yet posted on thier site "the 2.5W diode" unit and this laser is rated at 300mw, but with the extra battery power and large diode, it manages a peak that stays over 400mw for a full 5 minutes and then finally settles to a sustained 321mw for as long as you have it on.
That means until your batterys run out or forever "if you have an external powersupply feeding it through its extra input jack."

There is a very tiny "hidden" fan that you can barely hear that keeps the unit cool. Should you be in a very hot environment or should you turn it all the way up with its adjustable power pod thats mounted on the exterior, there is an overheat light that will come on.
Laserglow automatically tunes it for stable max power that can run continuous without failing to meet commercial needs.

I'm almost speechless after firing it up... I am really at a loss for words to adequately describe my feelings, but I'm gonna give it a shot.

After going out to dinner and giving it some thought, I have come to this conclusion and here are my catagories......
1. As cool as *pen lasers* are for thier portability, good looks, and ease of use, I can only compare them to a *small deringer pistol.* Attractive, small enough to kill if your lucky or at close range, also small enough to **** some bad guy off and you may never take them out before they get you.
An excellent size for "target practice" without attracting too much attention and costing too much ammo.
*Carrying one of these makes you feel mischeivous and dangerous.*

2. Second are the *middle size units*.. the *envee "Colt 45"* "powered by two AA's" and the *Aries "44magnum"* "powered by two C cells"..... also attractive, but must be holstered as they are too big to carry in your pocket comfortably. Able to be intimidating, but is not going to scare away a crowd unless you really mean it.
Able to use casually if in the right environment without attracting law enforcement, but too big to use in safeway!!!!
*Carrying one of these makes you feel like Clint Eastwood.*

3. Ah yes.. and then there are the *big boys.*.... Among of which is the Hercules. Attractive is not a good word "although it is" a better word may be "intimidating" or "built for battle". 
This big boy is powered by Three D Cell batteries and I recon it to more like an *454 Elephant Gun*. This sucker if made for long distance with an impact. When you hold it, it gives you an eery sense of awe and power without it even turned on!... the larger ribbed front reminds you of a silencer on a snipers gun. 
If it were to be pointed at a crowd, "without it on", I"m sure the whole bunch would hit the deck for fear it may go off.
When you turn it on, you are in awe of its beam and power.... it really messes with your head and makes it hard to have fun with pistols and such after playing with this big boy.. the others are never the same as they were once you feel the power of one of these. As wonderful as the Aries is, as I have played with the 175mw and its quite amazing for its size "no kidding", but the double power and double size of the Herc just does something crazy to your hormones... a sudden rush of testosterone seems to take over!!!
This thing cuts like a torch where some of the lesser lasers only poke holes.
*Carrying one of these bad boys makes you feel like the Governor of California with his plasma firing gun as noted in terminator III "I believe it is!"*


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

WindS --

You Da Man !! Be Careful with it and have fun. By the way, its not a 454 elephant gun but a 458 Win Magnum !! I also have a 50 BMG Rifle !!!

They have more recoil than a laser though 

Mike


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Hemlock Mike said:


> WindS --
> 
> You Da Man !! Be Careful with it and have fun. By the way, its not a 454 elephant gun but a 458 Win Magnum !! I also have a 50 BMG Rifle !!!
> 
> ...


ah maybe I got my calibers off... I shot one once.. I was careful to put my right foot stretched out behind me so as to not fall on my bonky.. instead it picked me up off the ground and simply replanted my about 5 feet behind... Of course I only weighed 140lbs back then!.....

Playing with lasers is more than the actual wattage etc of what they do.. how they make you "feel" is the other half.. similiar to a fine sportscar.

In order to actual point it precisely, I feel like I have to hold it with two hands... its quite a bazooka!
I almost expect it to "kick" when it fires! LOL!


----------



## BVH (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

Hey, congrats Windy! I keep toying with the idea of getting one of these big boys but haven't made the leap yet. Almost a full half-Watt 532. Must be a site to see!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



BVH said:


> Hey, congrats Windy! I keep toying with the idea of getting one of these big boys but haven't made the leap yet. Almost a full half-Watt 532. Must be a site to see!



Its quite a sweet little "or big" toy!

I couldn't leap for that much power 532mw?... mine does go 100 less than that for 5 min, so for all practicle purposes.. I have a 400mw laser since I will never have it on for that long anyways!.. some of the perks for having that 2.5W diode!


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

Glad you love it.. Sounds like a Light Saber......


----------



## BVH (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

Windy, I meant 532 as in 532 NanoMeters on the wavelength color scale.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

I wish I had that kind of cash kicking around for a "toy" like that! (I'm talking toy like a Corvette is a toy...)


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



BVH said:


> Windy, I meant 532 as in 532 NanoMeters on the wavelength color scale.



opps sorry.. I guess I should have know that.. I don't really mess around with any of the others so I don't kick those numbers around any.


----------



## Aseras (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

and umm exactly where are your pictures?


----------



## JaGWiRE (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

If somebody tried to mug you, and you took this out, can you describe what you think their reaction would be?
I only ask, because I do photograph as a hobby, and shoot downtown a lot, and I have always had bums come up to me and think about yanking my stuff from me. Luckily I've had no problems yet, but it'd be too funny to see their reaction when they see a green beam. This will instantly burn the skin though, right? _I think the envee don't burn right away?_


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

Best to try to avoid the bums altogether and forget about using it as a weapon as that is NOT it's intention. You may end up getting shot, and it won't be a Laser.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



JaGWiRE said:


> If somebody tried to mug you, and you took this out, can you describe what you think their reaction would be?
> I only ask, because I do photograph as a hobby, and shoot downtown a lot, and I have always had bums come up to me and think about yanking my stuff from me. Luckily I've had no problems yet, but it'd be too funny to see their reaction when they see a green beam. This will instantly burn the skin though, right? _I think the envee don't burn right away?_



This is exactly the kind of post why we at CPF see it necessary to restrict certain topics and pictures in the laser forum and thus protect CPF itself and others.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

I agree!


----------



## Aseras (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



JaGWiRE said:


> If somebody tried to mug you, and you took this out, can you describe what you think their reaction would be?
> I only ask, because I do photograph as a hobby, and shoot downtown a lot, and I have always had bums come up to me and think about yanking my stuff from me. Luckily I've had no problems yet, but it'd be too funny to see their reaction when they see a green beam. This will instantly burn the skin though, right? _I think the envee don't burn right away?_



you'd be better off using it as a club... and at that point you outta carry a $35 maglite and not a $2000 laser.


----------



## Madz (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



JaGWiRE said:


> If somebody tried to mug you, and you took this out, can you describe what you think their reaction would be?
> I only ask, because I do photograph as a hobby, and shoot downtown a lot, and I have always had bums come up to me and think about yanking my stuff from me. Luckily I've had no problems yet, but it'd be too funny to see their reaction when they see a green beam. This will instantly burn the skin though, right? _I think the envee don't burn right away?_



It should burn you pretty quick lol. I am pretty sure you would feel stinging almost immediatly with 400mW.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Aseras said:


> you'd be better off using it as a club... and at that point you outta carry a $35 maglite and not a $2000 laser.



It doesn't cost 2K anymore... in fact a little over half....
Since there is "no" laser that has this impact that has a smaller size.... this puts them them all in their place as far as power and performance....

Although it could definately be used as a club.... I don't think that woud be a wise use of a laser.... they are still a fragile piece of equipment rather than a bat.

If you can find this performance in a smaller package... let me know....

the Aries does a killer job for its size and price.. but still not a Herc.


Here are a few pics.. these are without smoke, fog or any aids... inside shots with daylight coming through the windows.

I'll add video later.. still trying to figure how to convert avi to wmv for size sake.... window movie maker seems to crash..... 

Here is a pic of the Herc 300mw next to the 130mw Pen laser..







Here is a simple pic of the "club" I posted it because I haven't seen any being held.. this really lets you know just how big it really is!






The key likes to fall out is not careful "when turned off".. so here is a simple solution to not lose it.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

duuuude.

wow.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

That's a Monster!! Impressive...


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

Thank you for the pics! Especially the one showing you holding it, gives a good idea of actual size.

Love the fact the beam shows up so well without smoke.  Woohoo, that thing is _bright_! (_Where's your goggles? _  )

Did you get an output power chart with your Hercules, and if you did and it's possible, can we see it?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Ragnarok said:


> Thank you for the pics! Especially the one showing you holding it, gives a good idea of actual size.
> 
> Love the fact the beam shows up so well without smoke.  Woohoo, that thing is _bright_! (_Where's your goggles? _  )
> 
> Did you get an output power chart with your Hercules, and if you did and it's possible, can we see it?



I've never used goggles before until now.. The herc is so bright I have to..... but these goggles must be really good.. I don't really know.. but its amazing how it knocks things out..... but for picture taking, its hard to use googles because you can't see the beam at all..you can only see where the beam is hitting and that is greatly diminished..... they are better for burning matches etc where you have to look directly at where the beam hits... that blinds you so much you can't even see what your doing otherwise so you can't hold it on your target... I use the glasses when burning matches, otherwise I just don't look directly at the point of impact.

Here's a video of popping a balloon and burning a match
And a second video of burning a match up close.


----------



## Aseras (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

Hey windstrings thanks for the pics. i was being somewhat sarcastic with my post considering the nature of what i was replying too.

what does you run time feel like? did they send you the dc adaptor? what kind of documentation did you get? how was the packaging?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Aseras said:


> Hey windstrings thanks for the pics. i was being somewhat sarcastic with my post considering the nature of what i was replying too.
> 
> what does you run time feel like? did they send you the dc adaptor? what kind of documentation did you get? how was the packaging?



Packaging on this was pretty simple.. the Aries had a case.. this did not... although they are getting ready to be offering deluxe cases large for assessories and normal.

The power if regulated FYI when battery supplied. 
No DC adaptor, but gives specs as to what will work in the instructions.
Documentation was instructions with front page with your name as registered to and the specs of power peak, constant and divergence.

Now sure what you mean on runtime..... it runs forever till your battery dies..
I am powering it with 11000mah MAHA D cells "3 of them" and I have not tried such a test.
that would be fun to try.

If I do that, I will keep testing power as time runs.. the regulated supply should pretty much maintain a constant output as long as the batteries can cough up the amperage.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

The modulation input might be useful if you wanted to turn the laser on remotely, by running wires to a switch for example, or maybe adjust the output power with external controls?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

I'm sure some are curious about what the adjustment pod looks like on top of the unit. 
From right to left, first you see the blue On/off button, second you see the "on led" its a beautiful blue when lit.. its quite bright and blinds the camera, otherwise I would have had it on for you to see, third you see the red led "overheat light"..of which will come on if the units internal temp ever reaches 38 degrees Celsius, but there is not actual damage to the unit unless it reaches 80 degrees celcius!.. Ouch!.... thats cookin!!!! 
I've never seen this come on and lastly, you see the power adjustment pod.








Here is the warning for messing with the pod adjustment.....






Here is a bottom shot of the two jacks..... the smaller one is the "external modulation signal input".. don't ask me what thats for.. I don't know..... 
The instructions say to be used to modulate the output at up to 200Hz. To test modulation, short out the red and black wires "of the supplies jumper" and the output will cease..... you got me???? 

Second and larger is the external power input. This input requires maximum 4.0Volts 2.0A DC regulated power supply. Higher voltage may damage circuit board.


----------



## Lit_Up (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

As a rookie laser enthusiast, what would you estimate the range of the 300 Hercules beam. Say, if you had a 4'x4' white foamboard, at what distance does the beam not appear ? 20,000' - 60,000' - 5 miles, any clues on this question ?? 

Regards


----------



## Madz (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

That is the biggest damn laser I have ever seen (portable). I love it.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Lit_Up said:


> As a rookie laser enthusiast, what would you estimate the range of the 300 Hercules beam. Say, if you had a 4'x4' white foamboard, at what distance does the beam not appear ? 20,000' - 60,000' - 5 miles, any clues on this question ??
> 
> Regards



Thats always a loaded question dependent upon what gets in the way.. how much pollen, smog, is it windy and is the air full of particles etc.

They are supposed to only be limited by the curvature of the earth and when shot in space, the sensitivity of the receptor on the other end etc etc... Keep in mind when shot into the sky... very quickly.. "first 50 - 70 miles it leaves the atmosphere and there are no particles to even reflect back".... I have always wondered if I had a very powerful telescope and looked at the dark side of the moon if I could see my laser dot!.. sure it would be enormous by the time it got 240000 miles, but its still possible if the power is high enough.

But divergence is always what will finally kills you over long distance along with dispersion onto particles in the way... just how much does the beam expand over a given distance is the question?.....

I can't publically go into detail but there are some good things cookin for laserglow!!!!!! I strongly recommend getting a Herc or an Aries. 
You'll thank me later.. trust me on this one!!!!!

I bought the 175mw Aries... its no slouch!.. it appears maybe 3 times more brilliant than a 125mw pen laser and you can see it in a fully lit room without a problem at all. It makes the pen laser that "did look good" appear only ghostly next to its beam. Suffice to say the Herc is even more pronounced... but if your really allergic to the big size, the Aries is amazing for its size.
Don't look at mere power rating to compare either.... the size of the diodes in these units do the real job "of course providing the crystals can take the punishment and pass the energy".

When you see a power rating for "continuous sustained" wattage from an Aries or Herc, its different than simliar products that can't handle sustained power and so rate thier units for 20 seconds for even a couple of minutes. 

My 300mw Herc is just like having a 400mw since the 2.5W diode, the batteries, And the crystals will all allow for over 400mw for over 5 minutes before it finally starts faltering down to rest at 321mw for as long as its on, and the power supply doesn't fail. The internal fan in the Herc prevents lower dropping in power due to heat buildup. 
BTW..unless you know there is a fan and really listen for it, or rest the laser on a wood surface like a desk to resonate the fan noise, you don't even hear it.

The Herc have "regulated" circuits.. so the juice keeps coming at the desired voltage even as the battery starts to drain lower.... only when the battery fails enough that it can no longer sustain the demanded amperage draw will the volts drop below what the regulator can convert.


A note about batteries:

When you buy batteries.. its not always the max mah rating that cuts the mustard.... just like in anything else.. some manufacturers "exaggerate" and only report the peak rating under the easy optimum slow drain conditions etc, while others who subscribe to a more "commercial" crowd report different more modest realistic numbers that really work. lasers love power and you want High drain.

I am using the MAHA 11000mah D cells for my Herc and the MAHA 808 charger... it will quick charge, slow, and condition and has 8 independently wired slots with an LED screen... I really love it.
What ever batteries you choose, make sure they can handle high current drains well and that they are the "exact" same size as regular alkaline batteries... especially for the Aries that uses C cells.. there is no room for grace in length. But the batteries from this supplier work perfectly... 
The MAHA D Cells will rate at 12000mah if drained slowly... I like the honesty in thier reporting.

Before you order, if you don't already know, I would have them "physically" measure against an alkalines.
There is not a tight standard, but rather a range allowable to be called a C or a D cell.. .unless you want to risk having to return them, its worth the hassle of checking first.


----------



## Madz (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*

The government have lasers that are only 3 inches wide when they shine it on the moon. I was reading a while back that with these lasers for fun they were shining it the moon and could see reflections off of the mirrors of the landers they left on moom from the 60's.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Madz said:


> The government have lasers that are only 3 inches wide when they shine it on the moon. I was reading a while back that with these lasers for fun they were shining it the moon and could see reflections off of the mirrors of the landers they left on moom from the 60's.



My friend is visiting from the Navy.. he was telling me about the laser technology.. wow!.. they can take out missles with perfect accuracy and even mount them on planes.
The shore mounted ones use "chemical banks" to supply the tremendous power ... basically big batteires.. and they are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 20, 2007)

*******Here is another video of popping 15 balloons from 15 feet away.. its starts with the 130mw penlaser doing all it can do from 3 feet, then its big brother the bad boy herc takes over to finish the job.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 21, 2007)

This picture was taken without any "visible" smoke, but my fireplace had been going all day.... I turned the laser on and was amazed at the boldness of the beam in my livingroom... I wanted to share what it looked like.

This was taken with camera setting on "P" in my left hand while shooting the laser in my right hand with flash turned "off". 
The beam looks a bit more bold than in real life because its possible there was some movement as it was not mounted on a tripod.... but it was nearly this bold in real life.


----------



## SenKat (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm jealous ! I want one !!!!!:goodjob:

Love the pics !


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 22, 2007)

LUKE....I am your FATHER!!! Awesome Laser!


----------



## Aseras (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Madz said:


> The government have lasers that are only 3 inches wide when they shine it on the moon. I was reading a while back that with these lasers for fun they were shining it the moon and could see reflections off of the mirrors of the landers they left on moom from the 60's.



the lasers are not that good.. http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/SEhelp/ApolloLaser.html

the beam is 4 miles wide... and the reflector is about 1 square foot.




Windstrings.. awesome pics and videos. When i get time i'm going to have some fun with the new lab toy here.. a 5 WATT 532nm yag


----------



## windstrings (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



Aseras said:


> the lasers are not that good.. http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/SEhelp/ApolloLaser.html
> 
> the beam is 4 miles wide... and the reflector is about 1 square foot.
> 
> ...



So you just need enough light so that a 4 mile swath is visible from earth!
IN the dark of the dark side of the moon when viewing with a telescope that may be possible.. but certainly not with the naked eye.

Even if the convergence was lowered to 0.1mrad, it would be brighter, but then smaller... both situations have the same challenges to see from this distance.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is a video of popping a balloon at 25 feet!


----------



## Aseras (Jan 23, 2007)

well consider they are using pulse lasers that output thousands of watts of light in a few nanoseconds. enough time to basically flash, wait 1/2 second and see the flash reflected back. that's how they lasered the moon. simply knowing the speed of light and timing how long it too for the reflection to make it back. they didn't shoot a "beam" per se. the 1/4 mile wide beam is just the result of divergance.. nothing they can do about that, plus it makes aiming much easier. just point and shoot until you get a reflection, there's several reflectors on the moon. 5 i think. ( yep 5 http://physics.ucsd.edu/~tmurphy/apollo/lrrr.html )

edit some more: that site is great.. http://physics.ucsd.edu/~tmurphy/apollo/basics.html lots more info on how it's done there. 


also some interesting news over on lasercommunity, Nexus aka Steve, the owner of wicked says that cni is no longer making the herc, that laserglow has their own company doing it now. very interesting.. http://www.lasercommunity.com/viewtopic.php?p=115912&highlight=#115912


----------



## windstrings (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes.. another video of burning matches!.... this one is of 8 feet, then going down to 6 feet, then 3 feet, then 1 foot, then 6 inches. Its fun to see how the power exponentially increases as you get close as well as the divergence goes down.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 23, 2007)

Aseras said:


> also some interesting news over on lasercommunity, Nexus aka Steve, the owner of wicked says that cni is no longer making the herc, that laserglow has their own company doing it now. very interesting.. http://www.lasercommunity.com/viewtopic.php?p=115912&highlight=#115912



Since he "suspects" without providing foundation, so will I.

I "suspect" he doesn't want the reputation of dealing in "hand me downs!" as he mentions he turned down the offer to be sole distributor for the US after laserglow let them go.

Would be ashamed to get the reputation of not having "cutting edge".. then the wild prices they attempt to have would not stick!

I"m not trying to presume... I just didn't like the little tone he threw in without foundation about the old Herc having quality problems?....

How about the new ones are more powerful with larger diodes?....and they may be getting a better deal than with CNI?.... he didn't want to mention any plus's for switching.. only bring suspect of minus's.

Tacky tacky tacky..... let the mud slinging begin!!!!!!


----------



## Izual (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome laser!


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 24, 2007)

It's great that they took the time to put in the temperature sensing circuit and fan. A temp sensing circuit wouldn't increase the cost of most high-power portable lasers very much, but it would be very nice if more manufacturers had that feature.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 24, 2007)

dr_lava said:


> It's great that they took the time to put in the temperature sensing circuit and fan. A temp sensing circuit wouldn't increase the cost of most high-power portable lasers very much, but it would be very nice if more manufacturers had that feature.


 
NO doubt.. I can see being cheap if the laser is less than 100.00 bucks.. but for the money they charge for these things and the so called expense of the parts.... let a mercedes be a mercedes.. put something nice in it!!!!!!

The fact is the part for some of the lower end lasers are in fact so cheap, that even little amenities would affect thier already lucrative profit margin.


----------



## Aseras (Jan 24, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Yes.. another video of burning matches!.... this one is of 8 feet, then going down to 6 feet, then 3 feet, then 1 foot, then 6 inches. Its fun to see how the power exponentially increases as you get close as well as the divergence goes down.



have you measured your divergance yet?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 24, 2007)

Aseras said:


> have you measured your divergance yet?


 
no, but it was measured as 1.1 at laserglow.


----------



## Rubycon (Jan 25, 2007)

From that "couch" beam shot it appears the beam is exiting at an angle. That's inexcusable in a laser costing this much.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubycon said:


> From that "couch" beam shot it appears the beam is exiting at an angle. That's inexcusable in a laser costing this much.


 
I would be pissed if it was.. nope just a funky optical illusion.. my camera was sitting cockied in my chair at a slight tilt too.. thats the best I could do without my private cameraman handy!!!


----------



## Rubycon (Jan 25, 2007)

If you roll it across a flat surface does the beam roll straight? That's the best test. I have an RPL 300 that stays perfectly even. 

I have a Jasper always that's a little crooked but it's a pointer. Has great divergence though - 0.47 mRad! 

The RPL is around .85 which is still very good.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubycon said:


> If you roll it across a flat surface does the beam roll straight? That's the best test. I have an RPL 300 that stays perfectly even.
> 
> I have a Jasper always that's a little crooked but it's a pointer. Has great divergence though - 0.47 mRad!
> 
> The RPL is around .85 which is still very good.


 
Jasper eh?.. whats a Jasper? looks l ike they are less than 5mw?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 25, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Jasper eh?.. whats a Jasper? looks l ike they are less than 5mw?



http://www.luckyduck.com/


----------



## Rubycon (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes they are legal to use in public areas as a pointer. <5mw and runs seemingly forever off a charge on a 123. 

It's always good to have a pointer like that in case you get too much attention with the big boys if you know what I mean.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubycon said:


> Yes they are legal to use in public areas as a pointer. <5mw and runs seemingly forever off a charge on a 123.
> 
> It's always good to have a pointer like that in case you get too much attention with the big boys if you know what I mean.



But I "like" being the center of attention!.. always have!!!!

When I used to go to school.. it was a real challenge for me to make it just one week without going to the principle for being the side show entertainment!


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jan 25, 2007)

Windstrings --

You keep pointing that big boy at the wall and you will have a fire !! Better send it to me for safe keeping !!!! WOW is all I can say 

Mike


----------



## windstrings (Jan 25, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> Windstrings --
> 
> You keep pointing that big boy at the wall and you will have a fire !! Better send it to me for safe keeping !!!! WOW is all I can say
> 
> Mike



Hummmmmmm .... I can't stand keeping secrets!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It won't be long there will be a little modification............

Can you say "burn a match at 40+ feet!!!!!"..... 

thats all I can say... so solly!

You will just have to let your imagination run wild!!!!!!!


----------



## Aseras (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah in the first video you posted you had the beam ( or it's bloom ) nailing your TV in the background. i was wondering if you were burning a hole in it


----------



## windstrings (Jan 28, 2007)

Aseras said:


> yeah in the first video you posted you had the beam ( or it's bloom ) nailing your TV in the background. i was wondering if you were burning a hole in it



I think that was the wall behind the TV..... its 65 inches.. but I think I missed it!

it indeed may damage the screen since its projection.


----------



## Aseras (Jan 29, 2007)

it was the pen vs herc vid. while you are doing the pen the herc is terminating ( or appears to be ) on the bottom of your tv.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## dr_lava (Jan 30, 2007)

awesome, that's an indoor pool, right?


----------



## mdhammack (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't know what I would do with one, but dang it man I want one!!! That is one awesome piece of equipment.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2007)

dr_lava said:


> awesome, that's an indoor pool, right?



ah!..... I think CPF doesn't want to encourage shots into public places where people may get hurt... I live out in the country and its all on my own property with one acre of vinyl fencing surrounding the whole property.....

If CPF considers this a dangerous demonstration, they are free to remove it and I won't be offended.... I didn't even think about it to be honest!

Those lights you see in the background are solar tiki torches near my gazebo and you see a faint reflection of a glass murial on the left side of that gazebo.
That little house to the left that you can only see a silouette of is the pool house.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 30, 2007)

windstrings ... yes ... sorry ... we'd like the pics removed. A 300mv reflection pointing skywards isn't good for CPF. Sporry again.
Impressive pics though 
bernhard


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2007)

Dang.. now I have to revert to shooting in my toilet!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is a post of the Herc burning a match underwater inside a jar.


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 30, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Here is a post of the Herc burning a match underwater inside a jar.



haha. I'd really like to know what you do for a living! buying $2500 dollar lasers and burning stuff in the toilet.. what a life!


----------



## gecko991 (Jan 30, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Here is a post of the Herc burning a match underwater inside a jar.


That was very cool, That totally destroys my PGLIII. I think I need one of those.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2007)

gecko991 said:


> That was very cool, That totally destroys my PGLIII. I think I need one of those.



I couldn't get my dragon to do it.. I guess the water and the jar reflects too much.


----------



## gecko991 (Jan 30, 2007)

That is without doubt a serious laser for a portable.


----------



## gecko991 (Jan 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jan 30, 2007)

I never would have thought of trying that !! Guess I'm not creative. 
Super Demo !

Mike


----------



## SenKat (Jan 30, 2007)

The lighting a match INSIDE a jar, UNDER water ! Dang....that got me...Now - to warm up the Aries and see if I can do that, too ! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2007)

SenKat said:


> The lighting a match INSIDE a jar, UNDER water ! Dang....that got me...Now - to warm up the Aries and see if I can do that, too ! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:



I bet it can.... keep in mind that if you shoot through some funky part of the glass it will widen the beam and lessen its impact on the other side.

I did it once and it lit the match almost instantly.. I rigged it up again and it took me several seconds, but I was shooting through a different part of the glass....

You may have to play several times to get a good one.

A little playdough to hold the match on the upside down part of the top.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 31, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Dang.. now I have to revert to shooting in my toilet!



ROFL!!!!!
:lolsign:

Thats a sweet toy. Be careful with that thing, or you may put someone's eye out... from 3 miles away!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 31, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> ROFL!!!!!
> :lolsign:
> 
> Thats a sweet toy. Be careful with that thing, or you may put someone's eye out... from 3 miles away!



thats the bad thing about lasers... with the powerful ones, there is less opportunity to play.

You start feeling its like the nice deer rifle you have that you can never use unless you take it somewhere special to shoot it.


----------



## nero_design (Feb 1, 2007)

VERY impressive looking laser. Sometimes the larger physical size makes a bigger impression. Similar to the way people show more respect for a larger firearm sitting beside a smaller one of identical caliber. It also means people will show more respect when handling it. You should mount it on a wall bracket!!


----------



## windstrings (Feb 1, 2007)

nero_design said:


> VERY impressive looking laser. Sometimes the larger physical size makes a bigger impression. Similar to the way people show more respect for a larger firearm sitting beside a smaller one of identical caliber. It also means people will show more respect when handling it. You should mount it on a wall bracket!!



Its fun to have it out at night next to others... it sets itself apart there too!.... the beam that is!


----------



## skywalker_ (Feb 11, 2007)

damn, a green toilet

more pics, more, many more.. please


----------



## windstrings (Feb 11, 2007)

OK.. if you insist.. I'll have to think up some more cool stuff to do.....


I"m open for Ideas!!!!

Hey.. I wonder if I could fry a fish in an aquarium!!! Opps.. sorry....


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 11, 2007)

The aquarium idea might have merit (without the fish) ...


----------



## skywalker_ (Feb 11, 2007)

can you make a lot of pictures more from the unit it self
do you have snow? .. not the snow for the nose, the other snow .. the free 0$ snow they comes from heaven, wen its cold enough
make some snow pics .. green laserbeam in white slow falling snow looks amazing


----------



## windstrings (Feb 11, 2007)

skywalker_ said:


> can you make a lot of pictures more from the unit it self
> do you have snow? .. not the snow for the nose, the other snow .. the free 0$ snow they comes from heaven, wen its cold enough
> make some snow pics .. green laserbeam in white slow falling snow looks amazing



I posted some reflecting and deflecting out of my pool.. if you want to PM me I could send them to you or link you to them....

But we had to remove them from public viewing.. I forgot outside pics are a no no here.. too much liability for wandering imaginations from the little kiddies that read this forum too. 
No one wants to aid or encourage blinding innocent civilians accidently or distracting a pilot.


----------



## sysadmn (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions of my new 300mw Hercules*



JaGWiRE said:


> If somebody tried to mug you, and you took this out, can you describe what you think their reaction would be?
> I only ask, because I do photograph as a hobby, and shoot downtown a lot, and I have always had bums come up to me and think about yanking my stuff from me. Luckily I've had no problems yet, but it'd be too funny to see their reaction when they see a green beam. This will instantly burn the skin though, right? _I think the envee don't burn right away?_



If you wanna scare bums with it, peel the label off a cannister of mace and wrap it around it. It's not a weapon or a toy.

If you want to be left alone, spend $20 on ebay and get a cannister of pepper spray + c4 and a small shocker. Hang both from your belt with a loop of paracord.

Now, back to lasers...


----------



## windstrings (Feb 17, 2007)

Few more Herc pics.....


















*
Here is one burning a box!... note the smoke!

*


----------



## Ashton (Feb 18, 2007)

windstrings said:


> I forgot outside pics are a no no here.. too much liability for wandering imaginations from the little kiddies that read this forum too.


 
lol Somehow, I rather doubt there are many kiddies who can afford this device... (not contesting the rule, I fully agree with it)

Awesome pics, can it cut metal? (either as a true cutter or as an engraver)

If you want a fun Pic suggestion, and a challenge, set up a series of mirrors. Really hard: use the mirrors to form a star inside a pentagon.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is another place that talks about the Herc.
http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1169433878/30


----------



## Rubycon (Feb 18, 2007)

windstrings said:


> OK.. if you insist.. I'll have to think up some more cool stuff to do.....
> 
> 
> I"m open for Ideas!!!!
> ...



Yes it would particularly dark colored ones.

There's no question about it - water passes the beam very well. Try this experiment once.

Get a clear drinking glass that distorts the beam as little as possible. Fill it with fresh tap water. Put your finger in the middle of the water and lase it through the side of the glass. You will feel a stinging sensation immediately just as you do in air! Even though the water cools the surface of your skin, the beam passes below the surface and heats your skin. This is why laser burns can be so painful and slow to heal. I have a 5W DPSS and know from experience. 

If you have a fish tank try pointing it through the tank from one side and hold your hand on the other. You will feel it too! Fish are usually attracted to a pointer but a much powerful unit shows up like a bar in the water and that keeps them away. In any case you don't want to shine it on them after you try this because it will harm them!


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Gagoka (Feb 19, 2007)

how much do those cost? i wanna buy one, i got enough money to by the spyder gxII but the hercules looks more powerful.


----------



## firefly (Feb 19, 2007)

got to this url http://www.laserglow.com/hercules.html


----------



## windstrings (Feb 19, 2007)

Gagoka said:


> how much do those cost? i wanna buy one, i got enough money to by the spyder gxII but the hercules looks more powerful.



It is indeed more powerful, but its not as compact either.

The Herc has a continuous duty cycle...."it doesn't overheat".

It even has an external power jack for long term use in commercial applications.

Mine is the 300mw.... http://www.laserglow.com/hercules.html
It stays above 400mw the first several minutes of being on.

Note the chart of the 300mw they have depicted.... those were of the 2.0w diode versions.. these out now are 2.5 watt diodes with better crystals.
Put your mouse over the chart on the right here http://www.laserglow.com/hercules.html
and note the minutes of runtime.
This chart goes to 50 minutes!...."corrected" who else demonstrates such a runtime iwth stablity?

The catch is "most" of us don't need that long of a runtime.
But the other catch is, if its stable that long, how good is it for shorter durations?
Should you want to, you could adjust the power pod on top to go even higher, if you were sure you would never use it for too long of a period.

In those cases, there is an overheat light that comes on "mine has never come on" that lets you know you are getting above normal temperatures.

*Overheat Protection Red LED lights at 38°C, however there is no danger of
Damage to the internal parts unless the temp was to reach 80°C.

There is also "no" thermal shutdown... you get to choose how far to push the limits.

Hows that for a "buffer!".

The pod is to turn the unit down should you be in very high ambient air temps that required it for continous use.


----------



## Gagoka (Feb 20, 2007)

will it ever go below 300 mw if it runs out of batteries?


----------



## Aseras (Feb 20, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Put your mouse over the chart on the right here http://www.laserglow.com/hercules.html
> and note the minutes of runtime.
> This chart goes to 150 minutes!.... who else demonstrates such a runtime iwth stablity?



it's only 50 minutes... the 1 is the line from the graph 

it's still impressive. Herc is the way to go for runtime in the portables. especially since it does allow for external power.


----------



## Aseras (Feb 20, 2007)

Gagoka said:


> will it ever go below 300 mw if it runs out of batteries?



what does common sense tell you...

as batteries discharge the current will drop ( less power )and eventually so will the voltage ( no laser once the diode drops below lasing threshold )


----------



## windstrings (Feb 20, 2007)

Aseras said:


> it's only 50 minutes... the 1 is the line from the graph
> 
> it's still impressive. Herc is the way to go for runtime in the portables. especially since it does allow for external power.



OMG!...thanks.. maybe I should put my reading glasses on more!!! LOL!

They do speak of a 6 hour runtime... then if you go to the main tab, then in the lower left "click here for more info"

you will see allot more goodies to read... one of which I posted here:
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Aries Series *Certified Portable Lasers* have undergone tests where several units were run for [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]200 days continuously[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] in order to determine the minimum 6,000 hour life span. All of the units tested were still operational after this period.[/font]



If that was with the Aries "no fan".. what do you think the Herc with a fan and more mass will do?
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## windstrings (Feb 20, 2007)

Gagoka said:


> will it ever go below 300 mw if it runs out of batteries?



It all depends on the batteries... AT least the Herc is internally regulated.... not sure about the Aries... so you should get full rated power until it dies.

NiMh batteries have good curves anyway... they hold their voltage quite well until almost fully depleted....

If you used regular alkalines, your runtime may be much shorter as they do start off with an initial higher voltage, but as soon as load is applied, they peter out pretty quick.

The herc has an optional external powersupply you can plug into its jack to have no worries about that little issue.

I see "no" other companies out there with this type of quality or runtime and longevity of power.

I have a very limited knowledge, but just bouncing around all the forums... laserglow seems to have the cat in the bag!


----------



## windstrings (Feb 20, 2007)

Gagoka said:


> will it ever go below 300 mw if it runs out of batteries?





Gagoka said:


> will it ever go below 300 mw if it runs out of batteries?



It all depends on the batteries... AT least the Herc is internally regulated.... not sure about the Aries... so you should get full rated power until it dies.

NiMh batteries have good curves anyway... they hold their voltage quite well until almost fully depleted....

If you used regular alkalines, your runtime may be much shorter as they do start off with an initial higher voltage, but as soon as load is applied, they peter out pretty quick.

The herc has an optional external powersupply you can plug into its jack to have no worries about that little issue.

I see "no" other companies out there with this type of quality or runtime and longevity of power.

I have a very limited knowledge, but just bouncing around all the forums... laserglow seems to have the cat in the bag!


----------



## gecko991 (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree they make good Lasers that do what they claim without a high degree of RMAs.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 20, 2007)

gecko991 said:


> I agree they make good Lasers that do what they claim without a high degree of RMAs.



HUmm... I"m thinking allot of the RMA issues are from turning them up to near max and selling accordingly.. when they run cool with tons of headroom and totally stable power.. that leaves lots of room for error as an excellent buffer and gives customers little to complain about as they get much more laser for thier money.


----------



## gecko991 (Feb 21, 2007)

It seems to me that certainly is the case with some of the other major Laser Companys out there. They are in just too much of a rush to get them out the door and/or overdrive the Diode to obtain there rated power while greatly reducing cycle time only to have them returned soon after followed by complaints. Poor quality control will certainly hurt them in the long run.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 21, 2007)

I guess the reason this is fresh on my mind is I just posted a long post here.... post # 21.. http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1171309366;start=all

I feel bad about bringing out all the issues when I don't exactly think they were "asked" for, but on the other hand, these forums are to clear the air so people don't get caught up in advertizing hype and gimmicks....sorry, but thats really the truth.

You can just count right now on your hand how many people you know "possibly including yourself" that would have really bought without being anywhere "near" informed to make an intelligent purchase.

There is no one company out there that simply outshines them all in every area, but there are definately companies out there that are head and shoulders above the rest in both value for the dollar as well as being up front about everything.

I hate it when you have to dig and dig and then finally call the company to ask what should have been plainly posted on thier site just to find out basic issues such as exactly "how" do they come up with the rated power they state?

Is it true that what you don't know won't hurt you?

If I sell you a car that will go 150 mph and neglect to tell you it has to be going downhill at a 66% grade to obtain that speed I'm selling.. thats not right.

There is still a vast majority of folks who cannot test thier laser once they get it home to: 
1. See how much power it really is
2. Tell what the divergence is at that power
3. Tell how far the power really drops after a few seconds or minutes of operation
4. Tell if there is any IR adding to the picture with the stated power

Its still very easy for companies to take advantage of the hobbyist without the informed protection of these forums.

Many companies do not like that real tool given to the customer as they really prefer it just be used as a hype advertizing platform to get everybody worked up about thier product.
Bringing out the nitty gritty truths about all the weaknesses rather than only the strong points is what the forum is all about.

You never see weaknesses mentioned in advertizing platforms.... they figure its your problem to know... "buyer beware!" is the motto.

When you get a gussied up to go out, you put on your best and cover up your worst to be "presentable".... so do advertizers.

I appreciate a company that puts out tons of technical info and puts thier neck on the chopping block with a strong warranty and backs up all thier claims.

The manufacturer knows best how strong thier product is and their warranty usually reflects that as they don't want to go in the hole with tons or RMA's.

The price these lasers cost verses how much they sell for is already rediculous.. the customer at least ought to get a fine product thats well within the specs they paid for without everything being tweaked to near max to obtain it thus shortening the life and increasing likelihood of problems and failures with stablity and other issues.

It reminds me of how rediculous the earlier American cars were in quality... there was no competition that did it better back then so they didnt' bother to try.

It wasn't until the better made foreign cars came around that our "had" to be improved and so were.... funny part is... much of the way they were improved was to put those foriegn parts inside with an American label! LOL!

Lasers purchases and still very risky based on what companies are trying to pull.... I'm sure thier attitude is its ok to sell whatever they can sell at whatever quality as its "buyer beware" and whatever the market will bear.

I'm sure they soothed thier concious with the piles of money from the profits.

I have no problem with huge profits because the market will bear it, but lets keep the quality top notch and not sell stuff thats crap on the inside with an armour shell on the outside.


----------



## Aseras (Feb 22, 2007)

windstrings said:


> I have a very limited knowledge, but just bouncing around all the forums... laserglow seems to have the cat in the bag!




The only thing laserglow is lacking is beam specs..( diameter and divergance ) if they could get rpl beam specs they'd be golden.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 22, 2007)

Aseras said:


> The only thing laserglow is lacking is beam specs..( diameter and divergance ) if they could get rpl beam specs they'd be golden.


 
I think they are bit better than last posted.. its pretty easy to get under 1.1 anymore.... at least for the Hercs....

the Aries that Senkat has is 0.9.


----------



## Rubycon (Feb 22, 2007)

If you don't mind giving up some burning power at close range the divergence can be brought down well below 0.5 mrad. The drawback is the beam coming out is going to be larger. (hence less burning power)

If you want it really small far away, that's a good tradeoff.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 22, 2007)

Rubycon said:


> If you don't mind giving up some burning power at close range the divergence can be brought down well below 0.5 mrad. The drawback is the beam coming out is going to be larger. (hence less burning power)
> 
> If you want it really small far away, that's a good tradeoff.


 
I think there is a way to have both with a beam expander.


----------



## Rubycon (Feb 22, 2007)

windstrings said:


> I think there is a way to have both with a beam expander.



Not simultaneously. It's like having a fixed focus camera - there will be compromises.

The solution is to unscrew the head! The RPL head unscrews so it's possible to have a beam the fraction of a human hair in thickness a foot away if you wish. 350 mW+ at that diameter has stunning power density and will do neat things.

For example, shining this well collimated light into a bottle of red nail polish makes a rattling sound like a notebook hard drive! The heat is so intense in that little area it's boiling the liquid. It's probably not a good idea to do that for long though.


----------

